# RecipeDB - Aussie Ale



## Kai (10/2/08)

Aussie Ale  Ale - English Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Half-size batch brewed in the kitchen, second place in the 2005 mash paddle competition. 65°C mash, 20°C ferment. Slightly concentrated boil so IBUs might be a little lower Very clean and neutral beer. FG 1.008   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2.5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.25 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.125 kg JWM Caramalt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     150 ml Coopers - Cooper Ale         11L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.046 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 23.9 IBU   Efficiency 55%   Alcohol 4.55%   Colour 14 EBC   Batch Size 11L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## aspro (10/4/08)

Gday

I brewed this one a few weeks ago and its a ripper nice easy drink after a hard day at work Ive been searching for one like this and I think Ill make it one of my session beers, cheers for sharing it Kai .

Cheers Geoff


----------



## Kai (10/4/08)

Thanks aspro, that an old one but I still reckon it's a good one. Sometimes simple works really well.


----------



## geoffi (11/4/08)

I have almost exactly the same recipe currently in the fermenter. Only diff is Green Bullet for bittering to about 23 IBU.

I thought the Trad Ale (first time used) was great to work with, beautiful clear runoffs, high efficiency. Only thing for this style I thought the colour a bit dark, more like Maris Otter. Still think it'll make a fine beer, but next time I might try cutting it with a Pils malt. (Unless it turns out to be utterly awesome, of course... :chug: )


----------



## geoffi (11/4/08)

I didn't mention the 20% sugar in mine, as I'm aiming for a CPA clone.


----------

